# New Member Seat Belt Question



## 64BlueStreak (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello all forum users and thanks for your input up-front. I am considering purchasing a 1964 GTO. I have all the copies of the PHS docs for the car. The owner claims that this car is a "seat belt delete" car. He says that only Detriot-built GTOs were available to be originally purchased this way. Is this info correct? If it is, there can't be many of these cars. I have no reason to doubt what he is claiming, just can't find much information on this topic. Does this delete do anything to the car's value?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I've found a few references that might indicate what he says is true. There should be an option code "Z" in group 5 on the trim tag. That's what marks it as a seat belt delete car. Other references also indicate that this option was only available on cars built at the Pontiac, MI plant (not Detroit) but I don't have a way to verify either of those claims.

Seeing as how at that point in history seat belts were still very new, I doubt that it's a "rare" option though.

Bear


----------



## 64BlueStreak (Nov 28, 2013)

*Sorry, I did mean Pontiac, MI plant*. Thanks Bear. Basically what you are saying is the information I have learned. The car does have a "Z" code on the trim tag. It is probably no big deal but I found it surprising that there hasn't been mention of the seat belt delete in the research I have done on the car. I guess it wasn't important enough to discuss.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Here's the deal: prior to 1966, seat belts were optional in GTO's. Not standard. Not a 'delete' option. My Fremont built '65 GTO came through with no seat belts and no outside rearview mirror. It was sold new in Spokane, Washington. The mirror was added by the original owner (dated 1965..possible dealer install) but I had to add front seatbelts myself in the early '80's. It still has no rear seatbelts nor any provision for them.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

geeteeohguy said:


> here's the deal: Prior to 1966, seat belts were optional in gto's. Not standard. Not a 'delete' option. My fremont built '65 gto came through with no seat belts and no outside rearview mirror. It was sold new in spokane, washington. The mirror was added by the original owner (dated 1965..possible dealer install) but i had to add front seatbelts myself in the early '80's. It still has no rear seatbelts nor any provision for them.


well said!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

